# مسجات رومانسية جدا شوفها وادعيلي



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*قطعني حتة حتة وأرميني لأي قطة ... أنا كنت بأحب واحد دلوقتي بأحب ستة 


حبيبي قالي بحبك قلتله أتنيل ... دا الحب في القلب مش في التليفون يامنيل 


أنا وأنت شجرة توت ... أنا فرع دهب وأنت فرع ياقوت ... واللي يفرقنا يارب يموت 


اللي بأحبهم أتنين ... الأول أنت ... أيه بتدور على أيه ؟؟ ... التاني برضه أنت 


· الهس بس هس ... هوا لازم يحس ... هوا عمال بيتخن .. أنا عمال أخس 


ياللي وريت الفؤاد أيام أليمة ... أنت والفؤاد ... عالجزمة القديمة 


الحب في قلبي زي الكوسة ... وأن كان حبيبك جنبك قوله هات بوسة 


يامساء الخير والتجلي ... حسب التوقيت المحلي 


الرسالة دي ليك ... على الله يطمر فيك ... وتجيب الفلوس اللي عليك يامعفن 


الحلو حلو ولو لسه صاحي من النوم ... والمعفن معفن ولو غسل وشوه كل يوم 


اقلب القدرة على فمها ... يتدلق الفول منها 


حبيبي ياللي أحبه قلتله أتنيل ... جربتك في الحب طلعت أكبر عيل 


يادابحني برمشك على سهوه ... دوبلي صباعك في القهوة 


أجيبلك هدية تاخدها ببساطة ... وفي عيد ميلادي تسوق العباطة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*


----------



## kamer14 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات رومانسية جدا شوفها وادعيلي*

قطعني حتة حتة وأرميني لأي قطة ... أنا كنت بأحب واحد دلوقتي بأحب ستة 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا مريومه بجد انتى تحفه:t33:


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات رومانسية جدا شوفها وادعيلي*



kamer14 قال:


> قطعني حتة حتة وأرميني لأي قطة ... أنا كنت بأحب واحد دلوقتي بأحب ستة
> 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا مريومه بجد انتى تحفه:t33:



*ميرسي طيب بس ممكن تقوليلي انا فى اى متحف علشان ماما وبابا يجوا يجيبونى
يامامى
خايفة موووووووووووووووووووووووووت
قولى يابت*


----------



## kamer14 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات رومانسية جدا شوفها وادعيلي*



crazy_girl قال:


> *ميرسي طيب بس ممكن تقوليلي انا فى اى متحف علشان ماما وبابا يجوا يجيبونى*
> *يامامى*
> *خايفة موووووووووووووووووووووووووت*
> *قولى يابت*


 
انتى فى متحف الائار الفرعونيه:smil15::t19:


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات رومانسية جدا شوفها وادعيلي*



kamer14 قال:


> انتى فى متحف الائار الفرعونيه:smil15::t19:



*يامامى جنب احمس وتحتمس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تعالى بسرررعة خدينى*


----------



## kamer14 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات رومانسية جدا شوفها وادعيلي*



crazy_girl قال:


> *يامامى جنب احمس وتحتمس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *تعالى بسرررعة خدينى*


 

نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو خليكى :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات رومانسية جدا شوفها وادعيلي*



kamer14 قال:


> نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو خليكى :yahoo::yahoo:



*هو انا بقولك انتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا بقول لماما 
انا عرفت دلوقت مناخيرك طولت زاى
من كتر حشرك ليها فى اللى مالكيش فيه
:a63: :a63: :a63:*


----------



## lovebjw (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات رومانسية جدا شوفها وادعيلي*

ههههههههههههههههههه
لا تعليق يا كريزى


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات رومانسية جدا شوفها وادعيلي*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا تعليق يا كريزى



_*طيب كويس
انت كدة ريحت نفسك منى
هههههههههههههههه
منتا عارفنى مش بفقل بقي
يلا وصدقنى هاصليلك ربنا يشفيك وتعرف تتكلم زى الاول
لحسن شكل حد دبسلك بقك فى لسانك فى مناخيرك
وعملك حاجات كدة غريبة فى بقك
معلش :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: متخافش مش هاشمت فيك بس ده من عمايلك*_


----------

